# First video from the K9PS finals



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

First of a lot of video and photos we will be posting over the next few weeks.

http://members7.boardhost.com/k9ps/msg/1289760849.html


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

thanks for posting the vids...


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

Very nice dog! Looks like fun-nice mixture of tests.


----------



## Khoi Pham (Apr 17, 2006)

Wow, a sport trained dog won a Personal Protection Tournament, how could that happen?
I thought they said sport dogs aren't real dog, why does that dog do attention heel if he is supposed to be looking around for bad guys, why does the handler recall with a whistle? real people with ppd don't walk around with a whistle hanging on their neck.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I am waiting to see all the ultraREAL testing in the vids...the muzzle fighting, and hidden equipment stuff, and *fighting* the dogs, after all these dogs are supposed to be real deal *martial artists*...and K9PS is supposed to be the realest thing out there..

I did 5 PP events all with 5-6 bite scenarios. Although we strived for realism, we fell short in some areas...closer than this though I think....hopefully more vids will be posted to show the missing link that makes K9PS so "real", I have been to 30+ pp events, all with very similar scenarios...and those were done for fun, to expose holes in training...they were not testing dogs that hold life and death in their paws.....


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> I am waiting to see all the ultraREAL testing in the vids...the muzzle fighting, and hidden equipment stuff, and *fighting* the dogs, after all these dogs are supposed to be real deal *martial artists*...and K9PS is supposed to be the realest thing out there..
> 
> I did 5 PP events all with 5-6 bite scenarios. Although we strived for realism, we fell short in some areas...closer than this though I think....hopefully more vids will be posted to show the missing link that makes K9PS so "real", I have been to 30+ pp events, all with very similar scenarios...and those were done for fun, to expose holes in training...they were not testing dogs that hold life and death in their paws.....


That stuff is all top secret . Only 5-6 Trainers know how to teach this stuff and they will go to their graves with that vital information .


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 22, 2009)

I did some research on Thomas Ravn and he is a Schutzhund competitor even though he only has Sch II listed as his highest achievement (unless he has finally got a Sch III after 2005 = . http://www.ausk9prosport.com/ In the police dog competition he always finished at the bottom of the pack...LOL :-o Yet Butch is bragging about his accomplishments like they are phenomenal. 

The guy Allan trains with Thomas...no doubt a Schutzhund foundation. http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f37/k9ps-decoy-off-duty-work-17971/ 

Aint that something a sport dog wins all...LOL On top of that a sport dog from another country comes to Butch's backyard and kicks their butt. I love it!!!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Jones said:


> Aint that something a sport dog wins all...LOL On top of that a sport dog from another country comes to Butch's backyard and kicks their butt. I love it!!!


Mike,

Allan and Bodo are the first K9 Pro Sports World Champions that actually look like World Champions. I'm just waiting to see how Butch tries to take credit for what is obviously a sport trained Danish dog and Danish Handler. I mean according to Butch the Royal Danish Air Force MWD's are trained using
K9 Pro Sports Techniques? LMAO. Of course turn about is fair play SO Butch is going to incorporate the secret Danish military
training techniques that were demonstrated at the seminar in future K9 Pro Sports training. What is really sad is that a talented trainer with a nice dog will be used to promote a
joke of a "sport" :-(


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 22, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Mike,
> 
> Allan and Bodo are the first K9 Pro Sports World Champions that actually look like World Champions. I'm just waiting to see how Butch tries to take credit for what is obviously a sport trained Danish dog and Danish Handler. I mean according to Butch the Royal Danish Air Force MWD's are trained using
> K9 Pro Sports Techniques? LMAO. Of course turn about is fair play SO Butch is going to incorporate the secret Danish military
> ...


I wish someone was there to video the rest of the performances. Oh well, adults will learn whats up when they get their dog trained and try to trial in another sports and get a rude awakening to learn that all of that training was in vain.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Mike Jones said:


> I wish someone was there to video the rest of the performances. Oh well, adults will learn whats up when they get their dog trained and try to trial in another sports and get a rude awakening to learn that all of that training was in vain.


Mike

The personal protection division Champions video is up.
Another Danish dog and handler? The same old sloppy, non attentive, multiple command, on leash Obedience we've come to expect from k9 Pro Sports. The protection was better but the
DOH routine was typical Mondio Ring and the attack, recall, air
horn distraction looked like it came directly off a PSA or APPDA
"sport" field. I'm still waiting to see an American competitor video


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

LOL you guys sound like a bunch of high school girls
did i tune into "The Hills" webpage by mistake...hahahah
"she is such a slut...."

I dotn know any of the people involved just laughed when i read all the cati-ness


----------



## jeremy anderson (Mar 19, 2010)

Mike Lauer said:


> LOL you guys sound like a bunch of high school girls
> did i tune into "The Hills" webpage by mistake...hahahah
> "she is such a slut...."
> 
> I dotn know any of the people involved just laughed when i read all the cati-ness


 Pics of said slut =P~


----------

